# Your favorite picture from Halloween 2013?



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Show off your one favorite picture from this Halloween season!










I love the creepy shadows in this picture (especially the giant scythe on the house), and the ground fog creeping around my feet.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

This one of our three witches chanting around the smoking cauldron.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

This one of my scarecrow with the fog rolling over the straw bales


----------



## Janice (Oct 16, 2013)

Simple, classic Halloween image on our deck. I don't know why, but I like this picture.


----------



## DesertSasquatch2011 (Sep 28, 2011)

Definitely has to be this pic from my sister's party. She had a great time and I was happy she said you decorate for my party you are the expert in this field, made my year.


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

All the pictures are great. 

This is one of my favorites. I didn't even notice the "Oh s*^t" look on the flying witch's face until I was looking at the pics the next day. She has that deer in the headlights look right before it gets smacked by a vehicle.


----------



## Janice (Oct 16, 2013)

Great thread!


----------



## Pumpking (Nov 5, 2013)

Its a google image, but it reminds me of a part from The Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

Probably this one. You can really see all the lighting colors - part of that in the upper right is the street light! - and the fog.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Couldn't find my daughter's camera so this is from a phone.


----------



## miles (Sep 18, 2013)

I had to lighten up the pic. Its was kinda dark haha


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

My fave are these 2 (love the moon!)


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I still have to upload the photos from Halloween night, but I do have this one online and like it well enough to post here.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 25, 2005)

My Creep stirring his steaming cauldron. He was the big hit for me and I received a lot of compliments. Even my critical eye had to admit he came out good.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 3, 2006)

Some flowers for your visit.


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

Here we are, the cast of Rose's Haunted Graveyard. I'm the clowny with the chainsaw!









Damn, but did we have a good time!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

This proved just a tad too scary for my goal, as we had about a dozen groups get right up to the fence here, and just leave, a couple in tears, but it still makes for my favorite pic.


----------



## Rumsfield (Dec 8, 2011)

My witch lurking around in the backyard


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

My fav


----------



## wackychimp (Jul 16, 2009)

My son as Iron Patriot. We literally shed blood, sweat and tears on this one:


----------



## Skaven (Jul 31, 2010)

Pic of the yard


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

That is some really gorgeous stuff, folks!

So far, I think this was my favorite this year....partly because I'm such a terrible photographer, but managed to get this one all on my own.


----------



## gothscifigirl (Sep 21, 2013)

I love everyone's pics! Great job guys!

This is my favorite pic, I think, because when I first saw it, I thought, "That looks like something from the Pirates of the Caribbean ride!" My 74-year old dad was taking photos with his fancy camera (I have no clue how to take good pics in the dark) so I didn't see this one and some others until a few days after.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

UnOrthodOx said:


> This proved just a tad too scary for my goal, as we had about a dozen groups get right up to the fence here, and just leave, a couple in tears, but it still makes for my favorite pic.


I would cry tears of joy, if I saw something like that around here! 

Great pix, everyone!


----------



## Ragged Grin (Nov 5, 2012)

Messing around with different camera settings, came up with this one of old Patch


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

or this one


----------



## Gumpster09 (Dec 17, 2009)

I like the lighting in the cemetery...










More Picture And Videos In The Desoto Asylum 2013 Thread Here


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I love this pic rumsfeld! This would have been my fave too



Rumsfield said:


> My witch lurking around in the backyard


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Love, Love all the great pics! 

Ferryman, Patch is about the scariest damn Scarecrow I've ever seen.........
and UnOrthodOx, that set up is just absolutely frightening and beautiful at the same time, just awesome


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

My 6-foot skeleton as the Rotten Candy Vendor.


----------



## jollygorilla (Oct 10, 2011)

My favorite I hate posting this one since i do alot of major props but it cracks me up.


----------



## Greenewitch (Jul 26, 2013)

Seems simple, but reminds me of how much fun my grandkids had helping to set things up!







Here she is on Halloween at Kitness from the Hunger Games







I love Halloween, but knowing that I have at least a couple of grandkids that I have passed that love to is awesome!


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

Despite all the prop pictures I took with my fancy camera, my favorite pictures were the impromptu ones my guests took with their iphones, that focused more on people having fun and enjoying the halloween spirit, with the decorations relegated to the background. I was just happy to bring people together.


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

Halloween night. I'm not sure why my stupid computer keeps changing dates on my pictures.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Killed by Death said:


> Halloween night. I'm not sure why my stupid computer keeps changing dates on my pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 185649


The witches look great!


----------



## Ragged Grin (Nov 5, 2012)

offmymeds said:


> Love, Love all the great pics!
> 
> Ferryman, Patch is about the scariest damn Scarecrow I've ever seen.........
> and UnOrthodOx, that set up is just absolutely frightening and beautiful at the same time, just awesome



Thanks OMM, I've started a therapy group for people frightened of their own props.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

I've got a couple I liked this year but since the thread asks for only 1....here it is


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)




----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

My Murdered Bride is my favourite. I added the Groom in the background and I had to restring her the day of Halloween when I realized the fishing line was reflecting. Many thanks to my fellow haunters for helping me out with advice and support on the busiest day of their year!

It was all worth it when a boy saw the Bridal Chamber and said to his parents, "Look! She's FLOATING!" Then a friend came over the next day and flinched when she saw the Bride. And that was in broad daylight!

Technically, she's my fav prop more than a fav photo. But even with the glare on the glass, I still like her the best!


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

One of my hairy children showing off her body retrieval skills.


----------



## jollygorilla (Oct 10, 2011)

I always liked this one.


----------



## tayasdad (Oct 19, 2012)

I finally got the lighting right on this one-


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for sharing your great photos! 

A good friend and her husband invited us over for a "Haunted Trail" party on Saturday where my daughter enjoyed giving all the adults in attendance a MAJOR case of the creeps with her turn as Samara Morgan. Funny, she'd been worried about upsetting the little ones but it was the grown-ups who kept commenting on how frightening she was - LOL


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Holy crap Bella, that is one creepy photo & spot on........


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

just a simple modified skelly with strobe on the roof

had so much going on that most of the tots didn't see him ... too many other distractions ... i thought that the strobe would have drawn their eye up as the tots walked up and under him to get the goodies

amk


----------



## Bob Saget (Oct 5, 2009)

Trash can trauma monster


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

Lacking great pictures this year. So this one


or this one. I have been as of yet unsuccessful in conveying the importance of turning off the flash.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Here is a picture of one of my favorite guys i made this year .........Tarman!!!!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Here is mine. I'm just happy we were able to build those wings and hang it. Oh and the wind died down, just a breeze it didn't "take off". Wasn't able to add the fog we wanted due to the breeze but, had a little and it looked cool just didn't get a picture.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

The whole yard on Halloween night.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Looks good James B. Nice lighting - good fence and I like the spider section Your balcony/deck plus the large covered porch have tremendous potential to let you go as crazy as many of us with expansion.


----------



## ReaperRick (Sep 2, 2009)

My daughter had the best photo.








And my second best photo.


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

This is us on H-ween, got home kind of late from work, hit my hand with the hammer so I did not wear the costume I had set up for halloween.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Halloween party Frankenstein's lab


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

My daughter took a couple of good ones

I call him Badass


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

Scatterbrains he is definitely Badass.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Nice Scatterbrains...very nice!


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

My house on Halloween night...


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

OMG Stringy_Jack, is that blood splatter projected? That looks fantastic!


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

nhh said:


> OMG Stringy_Jack, is that blood splatter projected? That looks fantastic!


Thanks nhh and yes it is a projection using a DVD titled blood walls and it worked great, everyone who came by was very impressed.


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> This proved just a tad too scary for my goal, as we had about a dozen groups get right up to the fence here, and just leave, a couple in tears, but it still makes for my favorite pic.


What exactly is it? A dog or a spider and do you have any day-time pictures of it?


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

My Favorite Picture of our new scene this year. The Devi Went Down To Georgia.


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

Bob Saget said:


> Trash can trauma monster
> View attachment 185791


Where did you get this from?


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

ReaperRick said:


> My daughter had the best photo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

WOW! Everyone's pics look fantastic! Giving me lots of ideas to steal.


----------



## Axel_7 (Oct 9, 2012)

Our first pirate haunt for 2013


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

Axel_7 said:


> View attachment 187847
> 
> 
> Our first pirate haunt


This is GREAT


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Seconded! 

That ship is utterly fantastic.


----------



## Axel_7 (Oct 9, 2012)

The fog a few days before really helped...
The day of we had well over 1000 kids and we had the roads closed for a long time as it was a real hit with the area.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow not only 1 ship but 2 ships! 




Axel_7 said:


> View attachment 187847
> 
> 
> Our first pirate haunt for 2013


----------



## Passi (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## Danny-Girl (Aug 29, 2012)

My home pics


----------



## princeofdarknessMikeW (Jan 30, 2009)

My Bike


----------



## zombieprincess (Nov 1, 2013)

Perfect pic which shows off my three youngest and a cool background of our yard with our fake car accident.






View attachment 187931


View attachment 187932








This one is my 9 year old among the decorations. She would wait until a group of people crossed in front of the yard then look up through the wig with just one eye showing. Scared ALL of the teenagers.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

is it halloween again yet!


----------



## mejess68 (Mar 24, 2012)

Had to post these 3


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

RUMSFIELD this pic is amazing. True creepy. Love it!





UOTE=Rumsfield;1561647]My witch lurking

around in the backyard 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yikes doto! That is so freaking scary! I love it 




QUOTE=doto;1562353]I've got a couple I liked this year but since the thread asks for only 1....here it is 








[/QUOTE]


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks booswife.


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

princeofdarknessMikeW said:


> View attachment 187913
> View attachment 187914
> View attachment 187914
> View attachment 187915
> ...




VERY nice!!! Oh and the bike's nice too.....


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

This is one of my favorites from this past year. I made the faux cinder block fuse box wall, as well as the exposed lath wall sticker. For the doctor I made the armature then dressed him and added a mask.


----------



## Rclsu13 (Aug 23, 2011)

I couldn't pick just one. The three faces of Rclsu13 this year.


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow!! The pictures this year are awesome!! Here is one of my favs from this year..


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

great photos! .


----------



## vampyrespro (Dec 29, 2011)

This display has been up since Halloween... does the photo count if it was only taken a few days ago?


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Here are a few of my faves!!


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Love all ther Albertan stuff on the forum.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Great subject for a thread, and it's a blast seeing everyone's favorites...and their reasons! 
This is my favorite from our party...








and here's my favorite prop pic...


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Unbelievably spectacular Halloween vision in this thread! Thank you all for sharing.

Only one? I had a hard time. Here's a random photo...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hilda, I love your big spider. Is that a witch hanging out in the vent at the top of the house?


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

printersdevil said:


> Hilda, I love your big spider. Is that a witch hanging out in the vent at the top of the house?


Thank you. Yes it is.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Here is mine


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

HIlda, love her!

Great pics for skellies and the jars.


----------



## Scary Firefighter (Sep 13, 2009)

Picture my neighbor took from across the street. Shows the whole set up and I thought the lighting effecting were pretty good this year.


----------



## Dementedone (Feb 27, 2014)

I like this one because it shows my costume best (yep, Madonna ca. 1985) and our hard work on the porch. I also had 7' ghosts in the yard flying over my small cemetery.


----------



## TheGraveyardCareTaker (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## Dementedone (Feb 27, 2014)

LT Scare said:


>


LT Scare - Love the pic.

Did you make your giant spider? If not, where did you get it? I want!! It is so cool.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Dementedone said:


> LT Scare - Love the pic.
> 
> Did you make your giant spider? If not, where did you get it? I want!! It is so cool.


Sorry for the delay in responding - been traveling on business.

The answer is, Kinda Sorta. I started with a spider body from a ~$50 prop. It's Fuzzy fur over a wire form that had two battery powered LED eyes and nice latex mandibles. However, the legs were only foam over wire covered in fur and only about 3-4 ft long. I removed the legs, mounted the body on two pieces of plywood that sandwich 1" PVC pipe with female slips at the body edge. The long legs are 3/4" PVC covered (3M spray) with fur fabric (JoAnn's). I use screws to "lock" the leg positions at the body, then mount the other ends to the side of the Haunt. I added 6 LED to each "eye" and power them from a Malibu Light transformer. We had our normal Santa Ana winds this year and the Spider didn't seem to notice them at all.

BTW, other than the fire pots and a couple of 4' florescent black lights, all the lighting you see is LED and is powered by that single Malibu Light transformer.


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

Cool thread and great pics, everyone! I don't have any because I didn't do anything.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Opps, forgot to mention that we use a 3/4" metal plumbing pipe, painted black to hold the weight of the body. The first year the legs alone could hold the weight, but as the PVC aged it got more brittle. After replacing a few of the broken 1" females, we started using one plumbing pipe under the body to reduce the stress on the plastic. At night the plumbing pipe is hard to see. 











Looks like this will be our swan song for a while. I just moved my #1 helper (only helper) to ASU Polytech where he was admitted as a Jr. this Fall. Time for me to hang 'em up for a couple of years. We'll see if he wants to take the reigns when he graduates.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

This is mine.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks demented one for telling me about this thread. wow! some simply amazing pictures. took me a little time to browse, but so worth it. well, here's my contribution. sometimes it's hard to pick just one photo.


----------



## Dementedone (Feb 27, 2014)

Hallo - You're so welcome my friend. It is hard to pick one. I had to go and look at all the rest of yours, they are wonderful!


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

WOW lots of awesome Halloween pics! Last year was great so ready for this year!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks demented one. I went to your profile to see yours and found you had no albums. you should set some up. so then I did a search to find this thread you were talking about. so glad I did.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

These photos are all so wonderful! They are really getting my ideas flowing  Here's my have, just because this image is the stuff nightmares are made of ....


----------



## Dementedone (Feb 27, 2014)

hallorenescene said:


> thanks demented one. I went to your profile to see yours and found you had no albums. you should set some up. so then I did a search to find this thread you were talking about. so glad I did.


I'll do that, Hallo. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am going to go through this tread, too. Love the vampire area. I am really into witches, but am thinking about adding some vamps because I so want a vampire killing kit. I have the big hanging vampire bat. Hmmm.....Maybe a room for a witch's neighbor?


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I don't think that I participated in this thread (I was looking for a different thread when I happened upon it). If I did, I apologize for repeating my pic. 

This was our first year at this house, and it rained both the 30th and 31st. We're allowed to ToT both nights, and due to an attempted theft from our yard earlier in the month (not Halloween related), I didn't put very much out until the 30th.

We're putting outdoor outlets in this summer, so I can do a little more, spread things out, light things up better. I will be using different characters (and some of the same), and setting things up differently for 2014; hopefully it will look better this year.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't know how I missed this thread! I love this kind of thread, too, because it's loaded with everybody's awesome decorations! What great inspiration. I have a few favorites from different years:


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Fantastic thread~Loved everyones pics! Tons of inspiration...and idea borrowing, for haunting 2014!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

more great pictures. just wow!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> This proved just a tad too scary for my goal, as we had about a dozen groups get right up to the fence here, and just leave, a couple in tears, but it still makes for my favorite pic.


I have to say this is just great...I love love your pumpkin lighting...wow....im sitting here trying to decide how to make those out of paper mache or something...............love the goblin at the end of the walk in the green lighting....awesome...


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Back when I was a kid around 1970, it was all about cardboard cutouts and things in the windows. That's all we really had. Nothing like today. But I still keep the window display alive each year. Three weeks before halloween, it's the first thing to go up and since I hold off with all of my outdoor display until just before halloween, it's what gets me started and in the mood, and it's also the signal to the rest of the neighborhood that weird haunted house is coming back!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

shock wave, I love your window. yes, this would be close to Halloween decorating when I was a kid. I'm sure that is why I love blow molds and cut outs. so many cool designs. I really love all your blow molds. I have your pumpkin hobo blow mold, and the ghost up in the left window is similar to mine. but mine holds a pumpkin. I would love to score your one with the cat head. I would love to score big time your other 3 blow molds. very sweet display


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Thank you! Ebay has most of them, but they are pricey some of them! I have very old cardboard decorations too. Something about them and simple orange color light from blow molds that really makes it halloween.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yeah, I'm sure ebay has them, but that is pretty much out of my price range. and also shipping costs. I find them around here. I get very excited for the hunt.


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

I just looked at this whole thread from start to finish and...WOW! So many amazing displays and pictures! I never leave here without being totally inspired.

I can't do very much outdoor decor because of very high winds ...so this is my favorite & only picture of outside:


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh wow stacy, a killer outside picture.


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

I took this one just messing around trying to set my camera, it turned out to be one of my favorites from the season.


----------



## JennWakely (Jun 19, 2012)

No party that year. we went to universal studios halloween horror nights!!!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Last year, I bought some blow molds for that very reason! I really love the haunted house one, and hope to find one like it this year. I used to use cardboard cut-outs leading up to the big day, and then I'd take them down. I may leave them up this year if the kids will leave them alone.

I just looked at my picture that I uploaded, and it's the wrong one. I have a much clearer version of that picture, but I guess it gives the idea. 

It was raining really badly here, and there were just so many things going wrong, I just didn't get it done the way that I would have liked. It was better than nothing though, which is exactly what I had in the previous few years! It was good to be back.  


Shockwave199 said:


> Back when I was a kid around 1970, it was all about cardboard cutouts and things in the windows. That's all we really had. Nothing like today. But I still keep the window display alive each year. Three weeks before halloween, it's the first thing to go up and since I hold off with all of my outdoor display until just before halloween, it's what gets me started and in the mood, and it's also the signal to the rest of the neighborhood that weird haunted house is coming back!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

vwgirl, that is a nice picture. a very singled out skull. I bet it sent chills to the passer bys.
jenn, wow on the paint jobs. you guys are a very nice looking group. you should post this picture in the ... what do members look like thread. it is awesome.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

We didn't take very many photos, but this one shows off the tombstones, the coffin, and my son as the reaper in one shot, and then the bad boys trying to get into the bathroom window.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm the goddess, good pictures.


----------



## harvestmoon (Aug 29, 2010)

I couldn't choose between the 2, not good quality pictures, but they're my favorite


----------



## cai88 (Nov 18, 2013)

The kids reading a bedtime story with friends.


----------



## ah2610 (Aug 8, 2012)

Had several favorites, but this one kind of summed it up. We still had smiles on our faces even though it poured the whole evening.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

harvestmoon said:


> I couldn't choose between the 2, not good quality pictures, but they're my favorite
> 
> View attachment 204893
> 
> ...


 Your potion table looks fantastic, and the pages in the spell book are great. Did you make those?



cai88 said:


> The kids reading a bedtime story with friends.
> View attachment 204896


 Kids look like they are having fun.



ah2610 said:


> Had several favorites, but this one kind of summed it up. We still had smiles on our faces even though it poured the whole evening.
> 
> View attachment 204899


 I can see why you were smiling.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

harvest, a very nice witchy room. spells cast, let the bewitching hour begin.
cai88, your kids are adorable, and brave. not to many kids would be. and those are two cool props.
ah2610, those pumpkins are so cute. I bet you were grinning ear to ear.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

cai88 said:


> The kids reading a bedtime story with friends.
> View attachment 204896


I would make this your avatar! great pic


----------



## Combatdre (Aug 10, 2013)

I like this one from last year, can't wait for his year!! Eagerly awaiting for the fall season!!


----------



## Tinaspaintedlady (Aug 7, 2008)

Loving all the photos, hope that alot of you get compliments with all of your awesome props and displays. They all are fun !! For me, Pin Head will always and forever send shivers down my spine, that guy is just freaky !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And a shout out to the blow molds in the window, I am also a child of the 70's, cutouts and blow molds all the way.


----------



## harvestmoon (Aug 29, 2010)

im the goddess said:


> Your potion table looks fantastic, and the pages in the spell book are great. Did you make those?


thank you! Yes, I made the spell pages  I got the idea from Pinterest


----------



## bamtunebam (Jan 1, 2010)

I have two favorites:



















The weather was beautiful and I was also able to get fog rolling through the graveyard.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

That was a few minutes before folks started showing up for the party... We did the Cheverly Hillbillies theme.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love the Cleaverly Hillbillies. the outhouse is hilarious!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

okay, some great photos there.


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

Such great pictures!

We just got together with our neighbors in the main house last year and handed out candy to the few TOTs we had. Goofed around, watched silly movies, and hung out. My dad passed away last September, so though I would have liked to do a party, I was happy just to decorate. It was the first year I was able to really decorate our windows, and I'd been wanting to create a face for years. This one startled our neighbors when they pulled into the driveway the evening after!









I also like how this one turned out. I painted the frame and sign as an alternative to a wreath, and I think it fits us to a t.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

This isn't my house. I don't know the owners. I do know they're my kind of people.


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel (Sep 28, 2013)

Hard to pick 1 but probably this one. I'm currently working on a "spider victim" and several spider egg sacs to add to the tree this year.


----------



## jordand3 (Jul 26, 2013)

There are a bunch, but this one is probably the most original. That's Jasper with the GLOWING eyes!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I so enjoyed looking through this thread. I kept thinking, Man I wish these people all lived close to me so I could go to their haunts! What a neighborhood block that would make! Some of you guys could do Hollywood movie sets -- serious skills displayed here! And to UnorthodOX and his creepy tunnel with the green-eyed monster waiting at the end, even as an adult I would think twice about walking through that thing....but I'd do it though!  Great job everyone! Got a thrill seeing all these fantastic pics!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

love, that is great how you decorated up your house.
dark passenger, your neighbor has some seriously cool blow molds.
not the bates, your spider scene is amazing.
jordan, i think your cat is a perfect glow in the dark prop. lol.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

I probably shouldn't do this because my favorite pics always tend to be of my kids and I know other kids' pics can be boring, but here goes...

I love this pic so much. The big guy is my son with special needs, whom I've talked about before on here. Look how much he loves his baby brother.









Look at this creepy old thing...in a store in town...this thing gave me nightmares in a good way...this was at Trick or Treat in the Village.









Sorry, I know these are really tame pics! Believe it or not, I really didn't get any great pics of my cemetery last year and I forgot to bring my camera during trick-or-treating. I will definitely remember to bring the camera this year as some of my neighbors put out absolutely kick-A, spooky displays.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

YOU ARE TOTALLY WRONG CALMEL.....We love seeing pics of the fam...they are either too funny or in this case....AWWWWW!!! (too sweet)


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah, CalMel. I have 2 kids (boy and girl) and as much as they bicker and argue, I would totally treasure a sweet moment like that and share it with everyone!!!!


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> Look at this creepy old thing...in a store in town...this thing gave me nightmares in a good way...this was at Trick or Treat in the Village.
> 
> View attachment 206594


I have this guy, and a little girl that goes with him. My favorite indoor decoration. Mine is a little different in that he's holding a pumpkin pale, tot bucket style.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

calmel, I see you have a couple of adorable guys there. and what a sweet bonding moment.


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

All Hallows Eve Saloon


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

Had to do one more...Graveyard


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Nitelites13 I love the saloon shot!


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

I never take that many pictures, I suppose I'm too busy, but this year I will try to make more of an effort for sure.

Here is the best one of me from 2013 at my Halloween party, I'm the pirate and my friend is Ke$ha. I'm usually too busy hostessing to take pictures or have them taken.









And then since I live in Austin, I went by the House of Torment a month before they opened that year and took a bunch of pictures of the exterior and this was my favorite.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nightlites, I love your saloon. is that an alien peeking in? lol. a little scy fy thrown in there.
and your cemetery scene is phenomenal. I love that tree. is that tp wrapping that tree? it looks very cool all lit up.
ich, cool picture. that's how it is with me too. I get so busy I forget pictures. we need to do better.


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thank you. Here is another shot showing the tree lighted. I don't have a close up but as you get closer you'll see it is full of spiders and snakes. The white is just the store bought bagged webbing stretched to make some straight lines and other places it's thin. It's one of the things that looks better as the month rolls on and the wind beats it up a bit.







Ya, we try to have fun with it. This is the rest of the Saloon to the right of the other shot. We were inspired by the bar scene from Star Wars but with the Halloween spin on it.


----------



## StaceyLynn (Oct 14, 2012)

Wow, I love this thread, it's giving me lots of ideas and you guys are crazy talented! I really think we should get together and buy our own neighborhood to haunt...one house just isn't enough. lol


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nightlites, that's a cool looking reaper too. and on the bar scene, it made me think of star wars with that alien. I love star wars.


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

StaceyLynn said:


> Wow, I love this thread, it's giving me lots of ideas and you guys are crazy talented! I really think we should get together and buy our own neighborhood to haunt...one house just isn't enough. lol


We should all live together on our own Halloween Town! Or maybe we should all just move to Anoka, MN!! Lol.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

my step daughter use to live in Anoka minn. they claim to be the Halloween capital of the world. I went there around Halloween time one year. I went to my first spirit store. I was greatly disappointed. I didn't see anything that jumped out at me. my hubby said I could get something, but I just didn't see anything I really wanted. I finally chose a very pretty black costume wedding dress. he and my step daughter were surprised. they said really, with all this that is all you want. I felt I found better stuff at my local walmart and target and such stores. my grandson wanted to go to spirit in iowa city last year. I said oh, okay. boy was that an eye opener. they were fabulous. I wanted most the store. but I could only afford one thing. one really cool zombie girl on a swing. it was hard making a decision. I love that store.


----------

